# Fresh Scolopendra heros castaneiceps



## LaRiz (Oct 8, 2003)

My girl, freshly molted.  Will she produce once again?  I hope.


----------



## LaRiz (Oct 8, 2003)

another shot


----------



## LaRiz (Oct 8, 2003)

Check out those handlebars!


----------



## BigBadConrad (Oct 8, 2003)

Great pictures, nice looking pede. How big is she? I'm considering a heros myself. How do you like keeping that species? Is it out & about any more than most other large pedes? Temperment?

Thx,
John


----------



## Kayv (Oct 8, 2003)

Wow thats a really nice pede you got there.  How big is she?


----------



## J Morningstar (Oct 8, 2003)

I can't believe how wrinkley and sofy the carapace looks after a fresh molt! I imagine being so squish down the sides once the top is soft it would look that way though. I did see mine consuming its shed shell but it was many hours after the molt and did not look like that. Yes, please tell how big?


----------



## Bob (Oct 8, 2003)

Hey LaRiz,
Any babies for sale?

I have three 6 inch Heros being shipped today from Arizona. One each of S.Heros Castaneiceps, S. Heros Heros and a Heros Arizonesis.......can't wait!!!!!


Bob


----------



## Steven (Oct 8, 2003)

very nice blue color  

S.Heros are also on my "most wanted" list


----------



## Mendi (Oct 8, 2003)

Someday "Nightmare" will molt for me and maybe it will wait and let me see at least part of the process. Great looking Shc !!!


----------



## petitegreeneyes (Oct 9, 2003)

You are so lucky in catching your pedes molting. I never get to see them at that stage. I only get to see them right after they are done and aren't quite dry yet! Tell Mommy that her two babies are doing good and quite little eaters


----------



## Weapon-X (Oct 9, 2003)

*re*

beautiful pede john, i think s. heros is the best pede all around--Jeff


----------



## Phillip (Oct 9, 2003)

Very nice pics as usual.  

Phil


----------



## LaRiz (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks all!  She didn't get any noticeable added length, just got pretty again.  Still around 9", give or take a sliver.  She molted back in March, if I recall right.  Here is a past thread where you can see her with a quarter added for scale (quarter=1").  Click me.
Bob, 
I do have babies, but I won't start selling them just yet.  I'm gonna hang onto them until I know for sure they're doing fine.  If you look at this 
thread, some believe that she produced via parthogenesis.  And it's commonly known that offspring produced by that means, turn out to be all female.  Now, I don't know about all that, but it would be fun to find out.
john


----------

